# Shredded Cheese



## earthquake5683 (Jul 22, 2012)

I searched the forums for quite a while and can't find anything about smoking shredded cheese.  Has anyone done this?  There is a particular cheese I use for a family cheese dip but it comes shredded.  Shredding on my own changes the texture.  I thought about using something like a frog mat, but with it being so thin (the cheese) I think a 2+ hr smoke might be too much.  Any thoughts or previous experiences?

Thanks,

EQ


----------



## boykjo (Jul 22, 2012)

I havent smoked cheese but from what I have seen yes you can smoke shredded, just keep your temps down with some ice in the smoker so the cheese doesnt melt and smoke away. I would shorten the smoke time due to the density of the cheese and place the shreaded cheese on a pizza pan













CookbookPizzaPan.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jul 22, 2012






Joe


----------



## earthquake5683 (Jul 22, 2012)

Last time I smoked cheese I put about 10 large plastic bottles (anything from pepsi, whiskey and gatorade bottles) frozen with ice and had excellent results.  I live in Las Vegas area, it was about 95+ outside and I kept my smoker (MES40) at 55-65 degrees for the whole 3 hr smoke.  I was using a AMNPS for the smoke and not the internal heating element. 

Anyone else try this and have a good time frame?  I was thinking about 1 hr, maybe 1.5 max.

Joe


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2012)

I like 2 - 2 1/2 hours for block cheese

I bet you're right...1-1.5 hours is plenty

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2012)

I would not go past 1.5 hours. Maybe even stop at 1 hour. Shredded is going to absorb smoke a lot faster than a brick. I would also use dust if you have it rather than pellets. The dust will put out less smoke than the pellets


----------



## poopypuss (Oct 24, 2012)

I did a 2 hour smoke with pellets and ice in the water pan.

It's pretty strong, but then I'm using it in Mac And Cheese with bacon, so the bacon is just a smoky.

Next time, I'm going to cut back to an hour.

Oh, I use the pizza pans to do it too.


----------



## poopypuss (Oct 24, 2012)

I did a 2 hour smoke with pellets (AMNPS) and ice in the water pan.

It's pretty strong, but then I'm using it in Mac And Cheese with bacon, so the bacon is just a smoky.

Next time, I'm going to cut back to an hour.

Oh, I use the pizza pans to do it too.


----------



## junkcollector (Oct 24, 2012)

earthquake, i don't have a answer for you, i actually want to expand on yours ? a bit.

for your guru's, once it has smoked, im sure since it is shredded it ***PROBABLY** wouldn't have to mellow out anywhere near as long in the ref, correct? If correct, any suggestions on how long to let it mellow or is it possible to consume upon completion?

thanks


----------



## venture (Oct 25, 2012)

Another option.

This is a great time of year for smoking cheese.  I am checking the ads this week to see what is on sale.

Smoke up bricks or broken bricks.  Seal and rest.  Then shred and reseal for future use.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

